# Spnning Setup Help



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

I recenlty purchased a Penn Battle 6000 and not sure what size braid to use for tarpon in POC area. I have 30lb, 40lb & 50lb Power Pro braid. Also, what kind of leader is best and how much? Thanks!


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

50 pound braid if you can get over 300 yards (smaller if not) and 130 pound leader.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

That seems a little small for tackling offshore tarpon. A 7000 would have been a little better choice on size of spinning reel; however, you can probably live with the 6000. It has a maximum drag capacity of 20 lbs. So with 50 lb test, using one quarter (25%) of breaking strength rule, you should be okay at 12.5 lbs of drag. According to Penn, the line capacity is 310yards of 50lb test.

One of the most important things is the rod you pair that with. The rod is as important if not more important than line capacity and reel. This is a get what you pay for it, kind of thing. For fighting tarpon on a spinning reel, I like a lot of rod butt. This allows you to stick the butt under your arm when pulling down and to the side on a tarpon. You'll find you fight the fish just as much with the rod under your arm than anywhere else - especially when the fish gets closer to the boat.

Here is a video of fighting a tarpon with a Savage Rod (click here), with an extra long butt. This was the first fish I had caught on this rod, reel combo and I hadn't quite figured out the under the armpit thing at this stage but have since learned about the benefits of how you don't need the rod belt. The long butt also helps you cast a country mile. It takes some getting use to, but this 130 lb tarpon had his *** kicked in about 20 minutes on this spinning rod with 80 lb braid. The reel in the video is a Van Staal - likely the best spinning reel known to man and is worth every dang penny.


----------



## Fishon887 (Jul 23, 2013)

I use a Garcia Mitchell 302 but I would go with at least 40 but 50 would be better and I prefer fluorocarbon leader


----------



## Capt. Steve (Aug 29, 2005)

I use 50 lb power pro with 130lb big game leader. I tie the leader on with a albright knot and snell a mustad 39948 circle hook so you can rig with a pop or bait.


----------

